# Vaccinations in Advance of Living in UAE



## scrmngabdhab (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi there, 

I'm making my final preparations for moving to Abu Dhabi and have a physical planned in a week or so. 

So, just wondering if Ex Pats in general get vaccinations before coming, or I'm being overly cautious. 

World Health Organization is recommending Hepatitis A and Typhoid. I sort of hate getting shots and all (and don't have time for side effects). 

Any thoughts/recommendations out there?

Thanks.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't think there's anything compulsory here, but generally speaking if you intend to use this as a base to see other parts of the world, consider Twinrix (Hep A and B), Polio (but I am not sure if this has been eradicated now?), Tetanus and Typhoid, particularly if you can get them free or cheaply, as they aren't cheap here.


----------



## scrmngabdhab (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks so much. Will sign up for my jabs pronto!


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

yeh get them hep and tb : typhoid really isnt needed, but if you plan to go on hols from here i would get it if you can in uk as there is a world shortage and not available here.


----------

